# Anyone started FET less than 6 months after number 1?



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, I may be a bit mad, I am only 17 weeks with this little lady at the moment, but I am an organiser, I have constant thoughts going on in my head about organising thing so hear me out lol

We only have 3 frosties and wouldn't be able to afford a fresh treatment cycle to have number 2. We have male factor as well as female factor (4% normal morphology and pcos) 

I know that your body is supposed to be more receptive to a new embryo close to the last birth, and our clinic will be in contact with us when little one is 4 months old. 

Is there anyone that actually starts FET that early or is it the ramblings of a mad woman?


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations on the little lady, you are going to have a fab new year!  I think I understand you are planning number two, and you probably feel that you want to plan things now whilst you have the time and your LO isn't here.  I can completely understand that.

I think the best piece of advice would be to see how you feel next spring when your LO is 4 months old.  I would keep an open mind, keep talking to your DP about it, so it isn't a massive shock to him if when your LO is 4 months old you say you want to go for FET.  I wouldn't so much worry about how receptive your body is (ie maybe more receptive just after giving birth) as I'm really not sure how true that is and if it would really make that much of a difference.  But I would at that time consider how you would feel about about how your body is doing just after giving birth, about how you are finding life with a new born, finances, how you feel your LO would be with a close sibling, about the possibility of the tx not working (ie being down and sad) and about having 2 very young children to care for etc.

There may be other things to consider, like if you are breastfeeding you may not have periods and tx may be harder to have, if you have a c-section they may advise you to wait a little longer (or of course they may not and it may not be a problem).  In answer to your question though, I felt ready to start properly trying for no. 2 when my LO was 6 months old and I remember when my LO was 4 months old we were doing the deed with no protection and I remember thinking it would be good to get pg now.  Everyone is different and do tentatively think about it, but don't get any thoughts too firmly stuck in your head, as with babies you can't plan too much.  But good luck with this little one - enjoy being pregnant and having a new born, it goes sooo fast.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks hun. We have talked about it a bit more (don't worry had mentioned it to him before I posted) and think we probably will wait a bit longer. Obv will see how we feel at the time though


----------

